# using "toppings" on dog food (?)



## FurryKidsMom (Dec 23, 2007)

If I am feeding a high quality dry kibble (say Innova Evo), and I put a lower quality wet "topping" food on it just to add flavor (say Pedigree), am I defeating the whole purpose of giving the high quality kibble? (Assuming the wet package/can food does not have anything like by products or corn in it?)


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I dont see why you would do that. 

You can add things that you have on hand for toppings (cottage cheese, parmesan cheese, yogurt, peanut butter, pumpkin, sweet potato etc). 

Evo also makes a canned version of their food if you are wanting a canned food. 

I wouldnt feed a high quality food just to top it with a low quality canned.


----------



## FurryKidsMom (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, I don't mind buying the canned high end foods, I was just thinking price wise if my only goal is to add sauce/flavor to the dry kibble and a .50 cent wet packet of pedigree isn't going to hurt my dogs then why buy a $2 wet packet of nutro? (or whatever the brands may be) Now, I spare no expense on my dogs health, so if the cheap wet packets are going to harm them or defeat the purpose of their high quality kibble, then by all means I will buy the expensive wet stuff. I was just thinking IF the lower end wet food would not harm them, that would be a cheaper way to add sauce/flavor. Does that make sense how I explained it? lol


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

It makes sense, but I wouldnt do it. 

You can save money by buying "people" food toppings like the ones I suggested above. A thing of cottage cheese is cheap and would last you a good while (not to mention you could eat it too). 

You could also make your own "gravy" if you wanted. Just watch the salt content of any broth that you use.


----------



## FurryKidsMom (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh really? How do I make that? (The dog gravy.)


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I use broth (chicken, beef, veggie) or stock. You can serve it just like that, or add flour (if your dog is not allergic) to thicken. 

One of my dogs favorites is when I boil chicken. I use the water left over, add some veggies. Cook until soft. Add a bit of flour and cold water to thicken. It makes a ton of it, and freezes well. 

There are also many recipes online.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

if your dog is eating the kibble without needing extra toppings, i wouldn't add any at all as it just promotes a fussy eater. but if you must, I would just sprinkle a little rice or veggies or meat drippings from your dinner on top of the kibble.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Most of the recalled dog foods were canned and pouched/moist food.

I wouldn't take the chance myself.


----------



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

I boil (simmer) chicken or beef bones for a long time until they have given up pretty much all of their flavor and nutrition. Sometimes I buy chicken or beef on sale for this purpose, and sometimes I use bones from meat that the family has for dinner (seasoning washed off). After I do this, I put it in the fridge and after all the fat has come to the top and solidified, I skim it off. Then I usually add a can of pumpkin (not pie filling) for fiber, some canned low sodium green beans and/or fresh carrots, and cook some more. Sometimes I add some brown rice, since I feed EVO, which doesn't have many carbs. I am fortunate that my dog will eat literally ANYTHING, but she enjoys having her food wet with this gravy, and the veggies help to fill her up without adding a lot of calories. She also tends not to drink enough water, so she gets the extra liquid when she eats. She also gets benefiber or fibersure in either her water or in this gravy. I know it is not necessary to do this to have her eat it, but she really likes it a lot, and I know what is in it, so I feel good feeding it.


----------



## Maggie&Noah (Dec 18, 2007)

I buy Pacific Natural Foods Organic free range low sodium chicken broth in the box to add a little wetness to my dogs kibble. It's easy and they like it. I also add a little cottage cheese, egg, steamed broccoli/carrots/green beans, or whatever I am fixing for myself that they might like without any seasonings. My female was never a picky eater, but my male was. Not anymore!


----------

